# Problems with Cuisipro Spray Pump



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just got the Cuisipro Spray Pump (an oil mister for pizza dough) that I thought I could substitute for PAM. Filled with Wal Mat's Great Value Corn Oil, the mister is used for spraying my aluminum egg fry pan. However, the eggs stick. Should a heavier oil such as olive oil be used in that mister?

Here's a link to the item and it's depicted partway down the page (item number3522): Oil & Vinegar


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try this /Wash and dry pan thoroughly, /fill pan with table salt enough to cover bottom/
put on the burner and let it cook till it gets very hot/. Throw salt out/ let pan cool slightly/ then rub with your waldmart oil.
Now as long as you use this for eggs up or over only it should never stick again. After cooking eggs wipe pan out with oil again DO NOT WASH.
Before Teflon was invented, this is what was done in all hotels and restaurants.:chef:


----------



## peterflemg80 (May 27, 2009)

This method really helped me out very mush.It really worked.:lips:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Thanks to all for the replies but at this link is a solution that is more in line with what I was seeking (we'll try using it in the near future: a mixture of oil + liquid lecithin, the latter being an ingredient of PAM).


----------

